# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  C++: Hunter [Source]

## Cander

*My First Game*

From my online C++ class.

includes visual studio .net source and compiled exe.

Note that it doesnt use any .NET specific stuff just plain old C++


w,a,s,d keys to move, space to fire

----------


## Crash66

Pretty cool game.  Nice swarming.  I never thought I'd find myself running _away_ from dollar signs!!!

 :Smilie:

----------


## Cander

Fear the dollar sign. lol

Thanks.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NoteMe

I am soooo proud of you that I think I want to cry... :Big Grin: ...thats a really nice game...I remember I saw(SP?) it on the video you gave me. So have you managed to port it to the game boy yet?

----------


## Cander

Not yet. That is the bonus video we will get when we complete the Assignments. As soon as they give us assignments, but the class teachers are at the Game Developers Conference currently and have a bunch of other stuff to work on.

I have been working on porting to opengl though.

----------


## NoteMe

I want to go to that Conference too....but it would cost me an arm and a leg to get there... :Frown:

----------


## dis1411

heh you can shoot out the bottom wall and fire bullets out of the arena

----------


## Cander

lol yeah. I caught that this morning. It only happens when you are touching the wall.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NoteMe

I didn't notice that you could shoot... :Big Grin: ...what button... :Big Grin: ....I only found ASDW... :Big Grin:

----------


## Crash66

<space bar> = shoot

Wall-Killer Crash

----------


## Cander

yeah space. If you touch the plus sign, it is a 'power up' test I was adding to the game. All it does is change the fireball sprite from * to +.

Funny thing is the instructors code is the cause of the wall shooting bug. I fixed it and mentioned the fix on the class forums.  :Big Grin:  

Maybe ill get some bonus points.

Thats actually the 2nd bug I have found and fixed.  :Stick Out Tongue:  I am going to make the teachers look bad.

----------


## Electroman

Cool, if you do the firing tho the wall thing at the top it goes side ways  :Big Grin: .

Sounds like your teachers are like ours, they keep getting things wrong too, rather funny keep correcting them  :Big Grin: .

Whats your course & where you doing it?

----------


## Cander

Its a C++ programming online course that is go at your own pace, and teaching is done via downloadable training videos. The course is for Member Sponsor's of 3dbuzz.com only though which is 35$ a month.

----------


## cyborg

the 3dbuzz video tutorials are *really* good!
i've watched all of the 3ds max videos and they rock!  :wave:

----------


## Cander

Yeah. Just wish he had the c++ videos public. You guys would love those.

----------


## NoteMe

Yeah I would... :Big Grin: :....download them and uplaod them at chitchatforum.com... :Big Grin: :... :Big Grin: ...just kidding.. :Big Grin:

----------


## cyborg

They are probably circling around the net on some mass sharing system.

----------


## Cander

I wouldn't count on it. Its possible, but most Member sponsors are paying the 35$ a month to help support 3D Buzz and wouldnt 'screw' over Jason Busby like that. 

I do know they sell  Best of 3dbuzz DVD's that has most Member Sponsor exclusive content incuding the first C++ module videos covering basics of C++.

I have made the suggestion before about opening up the first 2 modules of the class public which covers the basics in module 1, and oop stuff in module 2. Maybe one day.

 :big yellow:

----------


## NoteMe

Yeah...that would probably be great for someone, even if most of us probably is way beyond that now...

----------

